# Plans



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

Ok
Well I have been thinking about it and before I decide between a larger cichlid tank or a salt I would like to see what is needed. Is there that big of a difference between what it needed for a salt tank and a fresh tank?

What do you need to keep a reef tank happy and healthy?


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Hey Bear, so your considering a SW aye... Well there is alot more equip your going to need for a SW and that equipment costs a pretty penny, which is why i suggested it in your xmas thread since the tab is going to be picked up by your parents


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

knowing how x-mas goes at my house the salt tank and all equip (no matter what size I go) should be covered no prob (+ my parents would get about .5 price on everything too  so far it is looking good. I just need to sit down with a pen and paper and plan everything out.

What animals would you recommend!!? I would really love to have a reef, and of course some clownfish and some inverts, but to tell you the truth I dont know of much else, just that they are pretty...what else would be good to keep? What kinda corals? anemones? clams? stars?...It's a little overwhelming...

what would you guys suggest for the beginner?
(although i have heard many a time that the cichlid was not the fish to pick as a beginner, but everything seems to be fine so far *crosses fingers*)


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

First you need to make a list of fish and corals you want. Your going to have to chose which fish to keep on the list based on if they can survive together. You cross off the fish and corals that wont cut it.

Then you are going to have to buy the equipment, which includes a tank, skimmer, lights, sump(optional), fuge (optional), return pump and overflowbox (if you get a sump setup), live rock, live sand (if you chose to buy LS) etc. Your going to have to research what all these things are and how they do their work along with why they are needed in the aquarium before making the desicions of getting the optional stuff or not.


Its alot to mention in one post, so if you want PM me and i could talk to you on aol or something..


----------



## PerculaClown (Apr 25, 2006)

what size tank are you thinking about? Thats important when considering what fish you can keep. For anenomes/clams and sps coral the lighting should be either T5 HO or metal halide. If you are planning on a lps and soft corals than Compact Flourescents can cut it.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

...what is lps? and i would really like clams and coral so i guess it would be good to get some heavy duty lighting when it comes time. The tank will most likely be a 65 gallon


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

You forgot T12 VHO perculaclown.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

If you are going all out (corals, clams, and possibly anemones, although I don't recommend anemones in any circumstance), I'd get metal halide lighting, although a big expense, it'll save you the hassle/expense of upgrading later in the game. Good fish for a 65 gallon would be, Grammas, Firefish, Percula Clowns, Cardinalfish, Chromis, Jawfish, Blennies, and small reef safe wrasses, possibly dwarf angels as well... of coarse, not all of these fish can fit, just a start of what you could get.
Good corals to start with: Mushrooms. Green Star Polyps, Leathers, Xenia
Inverts: Astraea Snails, Cerith Snails, Cleaner Shrimp, Peppermint Shrimp, Yellow/Brown Brittle Starfish


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

why wouldnt you recommend anemones?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

anemones are one of the hardest creatures to keep alive in aquariums, and they are needed much more in the ocean than we need them here on land (clownfish populations declining as we send thousands of anemones to their peril in tanks unsuitable for them to live in). If you plan on keeping them, intense lighting, pristine water conditions, and a mature tank is all necessary. Clowns do not need anemones in captivity so there is no real use for them either. If you do get one, I recommend getting a Bulb anemone, one of the easiest anemones out there.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

"Bulb anemone" was the exact one I was planning on. What kind of lighting would I need for this 65 or possibly my 40 to keep the bulb anemone alive?


----------

